

Why I Left "Off The Hook" - dfc
http://gandre.ws/blog/blog/2012/11/13/wbai-has-got-to-go/

======
Cbasedlifeform
Makes me sad to read this-- my mother was a devoted 'BAI listener waaaaaaay
back in the 60s and 70s so it was a part of my childhood. I knew there have
been various scandals and woes over the years. Sigh...

